# Crime



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi,
Are burglaries from unoccupied holiday homes in le marche more or less of a problem than in Puglia.Grateful to hear any opinions on this and reasons why this may be the case,I ask as I am researching potential areas to retire to.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Here we go again with crime! If you're so worry about crime in Italy buy your own private island or get over with.....


----------

